# Carolina or Okeetee corn snake?



## BethSussex97 (Dec 29, 2017)

Adopting this 10 year old corn snake, curious as to what morph he is. Pretty sure he is either a Carolina or an Okeetee but struggle to tell the difference  https://i.imgur.com/pUtxocU.jpg


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

BethSussex97 said:


> Adopting this 10 year old corn snake, curious as to what morph he is. Pretty sure he is either a Carolina or an Okeetee but struggle to tell the difference  https://i.imgur.com/pUtxocU.jpg


That's a Carolina. Okeetees are a brighter orange, & the saddles are redder with thicker black edges. Btw, neither are morphs per se, ie not man made through breeding, but are known as 'locales'- natural colour varieties from different localities.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Carolina corn snake = normal corn snake (not a morph). That is a right nice looking one, too.

Check the belly. If it is white with dark checkers, then the snake is definitely a normal. If it is orange/red with dark checkers, that it may have an Okeetee somewhere in the ancestry. But I'd still call it a normal.

Have fun with him.


----------

